# Do I have a Desert or Sulcata Tortoise



## motherof5 (Jul 22, 2014)

I have posted some oics can u tell me if I have a desert or sulcate? I believe its a sulcata.


----------



## Saleama (Jul 22, 2014)

Not a Sulcata. At least, not one that looks like any of the ones I have.


----------



## lismar79 (Jul 22, 2014)

Does not look like a sulcata.


----------



## Arnold_rules (Jul 22, 2014)

Very handsome Gopher/Desert Tortoise


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 22, 2014)

That's a desert tortoise - protected in all of its range.


----------



## Tom (Jul 22, 2014)

Yep. DT. Are you in CA or AZ?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 22, 2014)

Desert Tortoise....


----------



## motherof5 (Jul 22, 2014)

Tom said:


> Yep. DT. Are you in CA or AZ?


Im in AZ


----------



## motherof5 (Jul 22, 2014)

he is very dirty and all right now also as soon as I get them all cleaned up shortly I will post new pics just to be on the safe side


----------



## Tom (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm not familiar with the laws in AZ, but I'm pretty sure you are allowed to keep one. It will need to be permitted.

Just curious. Who told you it was a sulcata?


----------



## motherof5 (Jul 22, 2014)

Here is new photos


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 22, 2014)

He is handsome


----------



## motherof5 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you abdullaali  after new pics what is ur thoughts sulcata or desert tortoise?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 22, 2014)

I still think desert...


----------



## Lancecham (Jul 22, 2014)

Now you have a clean desert tortoise


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes that's a AZ desert tort 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Tom (Jul 22, 2014)

Lancecham said:


> Now you have a clean desert tortoise



And wet.



Motherof5, there is absolutely no doubt that you have a desert tortoise. I've seen hundreds of each species. I raised hundreds of sulcatas and dozens of DTs. You see the leg scales? That's the dead give away, along with several other factors.

Sorry. It seems this is not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## sibi (Jul 22, 2014)

DT are endangered here in Florida. I would take good care of this "special" tortoise because in some states like mine, we can't keep DT if we happen to find one. And, I love these guys


----------



## motherof5 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi thank you all. I am fine with it being a Desert Tortoise  very pleased and excited  im a huge animal love of all kinds I have goats chickens turkeys and now my female Desert Tortoise  thank you all very much!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow, that desert tortoise looks so good! Shell is so smooth... Did you buy him from somewhere?


----------



## baseballturtle48 (Jul 23, 2014)

Such a beautiful DT. I grew up in CA and had a few DTs during the 1960s & 1970s. They are so personable and intelligent, just magnificent creatures.


----------



## Anthony P (Jul 23, 2014)

Am I missing something? Are we ignoring the fact that having these without permits is illegal?

I don't mean to be blunt. I just want to make sure this isn't overlooked if there's a chance it should be discussed/confirmed.


----------



## chazd1984 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lol he looks just like the mayor from Rango


----------



## Shakudo (Jul 24, 2014)

Anthony P said:


> Am I missing something? Are we ignoring the fact that having these without permits is illegal?
> 
> I don't mean to be blunt. I just want to make sure this isn't overlooked if there's a chance it should be discussed/confirmed.



I agree, I am happy that you're happy motherof5 but id check the law , I understand there are regulations and permits involved, and it would be a shame if it went wrong for you and the tortoise.

Also I know that there are conservation society's out there who would be interested in the fact you have a gopherus and they try and keep a record of them, for conservational purposes, I understand the species is endangered. 

Seems like a good way to help and protect them

Enjoy your friend.

Joey


----------



## Arnold_rules (Jul 24, 2014)

As several members mentioned, just need to get a permit by AZ Fish and Game to keep the tortoise. Very good looking individual, by the way.


----------



## ascott (Jul 24, 2014)

> and now my _female_ Desert Tortoise



Uh, not a female 

Also, it is not difficult to obtain a permit for the tortoise...


----------



## Saleama (Jul 24, 2014)

Anthony P said:


> Am I missing something? Are we ignoring the fact that having these without permits is illegal?
> 
> I don't mean to be blunt. I just want to make sure this isn't overlooked if there's a chance it should be discussed/confirmed.


 Nope. Tom already asked where they were and told them they needed to get a permit so.... yeah.


----------

